# Taurus M608 .357



## rgs1975 (May 30, 2006)

Anyone have any experience, stories or information they could share about the Taurus model 608 revolver. I'm looking into one with a 4" barrel. I like the 8 shot capacity and the overall look of the gun. 

Anyone know of something comparable?


----------

